# Disappointed with my kitten



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi
I am new to the forum.
I got myself a Norwegian Forest Cat female from a breeder last August. she is now 8 months old.
I decided on a female as I thought she would get on better with my adult male cat.
I went for this breed for the big strong boned look with the big mane etc and I am very disappointed in how she is developing she is quite thin with hardly any mane and doesnt seem too big.
My niece has a male 2 months younger and he is looking great just what I wanted with mine.
Would it be awful if I sold her and got myself a male.
She is healthy been checked by a vet.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

All I can say is this post makes me sad


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

sounds bad I know. I paid alot of money for her and she is well looked after of course.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

yes sorry but i think it would be awful but hey if you really are that disapointed then she might be happier with someone else who loves her for who she is , or love her like she deserves to be loved unconditionally and even get her a little big friend to play with , best wishes for her


----------



## Azaezl (Jan 28, 2014)

Are looks all that important? Is she a nice cat? Does she get on well with your other cat? 

It's your choice but I can't understand not wanting to keep a cat because she's not fluffy enough or as pretty as you'd hoped (but then looks/breed doesn't matter to me). I don't know anything about that breed but is there a chance she may get more of a mane as she gets a little older?


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

I am in such a dilemma as I do like her but I am hankering after a male and cant really keep three cats.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I would go and buy a stuffed a toy one then you will know exactly what you are getting, you make me sad with the way you talk about her as if she is a handbag or something, yes it does sound terrible that you want to sell her as she has disappointed you but yes I do think you should sell her to give her a chance to go to a home where she will be unconditionally loved and cherished for who she is.


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

The looks are important to me yes as I paid the money for the look.
My sister has said she will have her but that wont be until May and I have my eye on a male.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Are you serious?

I'm sorry but I am absolutely astounded that anyone could think of parting with one of their pets because their coat hasn't grown properly ... seriously? 

Do you not have any bond with her?

No attachment - no love - nothing?


If that's the case, then, yup, I think you would be better finding her a wonderful new home where she will be loved and cherished for the special person she is ....... 

*shakes head ....... gobsmacked*



Ohhhh - and I do hope you contact the breeder first as they may know someone who will happily have her 

Check the T&Cs of your contract as it might state you have to return her to them if there are any problems


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

I don't know what to say. I'm stunned. Seriously, you are considering getting rid of her because she doesn't look right? As others have said, probably best for her if you do.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MontyMaude said:


> I would go and buy a stuffed a toy one then you will know exactly what you are getting, you make me sad with the way you talk about her as if she is a handbag or something, yes it does sound terrible that you want to sell her as she has disappointed you but yes I do think you should sell her to give her a chance to go to a home where she will be unconditionally loved and cherished for who she is.


Agree totally,to be honest you don't deserve to have her,so find her some one who does


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

What do you plan to do if your new male doesn't get on with your existing one?


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes I do have a bond which is why I cant decide on what to do.
Also dont think that I could go through with selling her.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe the breeder would take her back...she may know someone who is looking for something that bit older who will love her *unconditionally*. Let's hope her next home is permanent.


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

I have thought about the fact that another may not get on with my existing male who is non pedigree by the way.
I will probably end up with three cats.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't really know what to say except the breeder obviously didn't screen you very well as a owner for their much loved kitten.

She is still a baby at 8 months old, she will continue to grow until 4 years old.

I hope you have informed the breeder of your plans.

This kitten deserves to be loved and most kittens go through a leaner stage, that's how they grow.

Maybe you will rehome her, then regret it at a later date as im sure she will be stunning.

Do you have any photo's, you must of been happy with her when you purchased her.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

sally150 said:


> Hi
> I am new to the forum.
> I got myself a Norwegian Forest Cat female from a breeder last August. she is now 8 months old.


My curious head has just flagged up a question,you say you got your kitten in August and she is now 8 months old,how old was she when you bought her from the breeder ?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The age would be about right, if in August the kitten was 3 months old.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

sally150 said:


> I am in such a dilemma as I do like her but I am hankering after a male and cant really keep three cats.


I wouldn't 'hanker' after anything until you have decided what you want to do with your present NFC. Speak to the breeder and see what he/she can do to help.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry, but you can't just get rid of pets because you change your mind about what you want or they don't turn out as you wanted, its not swop shop. I hope you don't feel the same when you have children. Most people on here love their cats, warts and all, and see them as part of the family and wouldn't give them up at any price. Can you honestly say you love her if you are even thinking of getting rid of her. I am tempted to say why don't you consider if there's anything you can do to make her grow more healthily which will improve her looks. What are you feeding her? That may have something to do with how she is or isn't growing. Does she appear in good health, have you seen a vet in case she has a medical problem? However, I have to say I agree with everyone else that she would be better in a home where she is really loved and appreciated.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG I hope you never have children - do you know the very title of your thread brought me to tears. 

If you compare what you have to other people all the time you will always be disappointed, someone will always have a better looking one, bigger one, cleverer one etc.

I would be absolutely gutted if someone I had sold a kitten to felt like this a few months down the line - please contact the breeder you bought her from, I know if it was me I would take her back in shot.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

This makes me sad. If you think about her like that then you should rehome her.

You complain she is skinny... what are you feeding her and how much?

Do you brush her? Her coat needs attention and wont be fully in yet!

My cats are like my kids and i would never consider rehoming them. There is someone out there who will love this girl for who she is!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

What a sad thread, you say you have a bond with her but it can't be that strong if you are considering getting rid of her for shallow, aesthetic reasons


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

buffie said:


> My curious head has just flagged up a question,you say you got your kitten in August and she is now 8 months old,how old was she when you bought her from the breeder ?


Sounds she like she could potentially have been less then 12-14 weeks so could 
potentially have come from an unscrupulous breeder. If that is the case she might not even be full NFC (not that any of this should impact on how much the cat is loved).


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

sally150 said:


> Hi
> I am new to the forum.
> I got myself a Norwegian Forest Cat female from a breeder last August. she is now 8 months old.
> I decided on a female as I thought she would get on better with my adult male cat.
> ...





sally150 said:


> I am in such a dilemma as I do like her but I am hankering after a male and cant really keep three cats.


*All i will say is. Yes to you question, and why didn't you go for a male in the first place? Such a sad thread.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

If you'd have bothered to research norwegian forest cats. Before you brought one you would realise that females don't have manes and that they are more selender and weigh less to .


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Laurac said:


> Sounds she like she could potentially have been less then 12-14 weeks so could
> potentially have come from an unscrupulous breeder. *If that is the case she might not even be full NFC (not that any of this should impact on how much the cat is loved)*.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> The age would be about right, if in August the kitten was 3 months old.


She could also easily have been 8/10 weeks old


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I have 3 NFCs. The two girls are litter sisters - one has a better coat than the other and is bigger. They do have manes but not as much as my male. 

Yours should be looking like a fluffball now? Their fur should stop them having the "still growing, skinny look" most cats get at that age. Would help if you posted a pic for other NFC owners to compare. Probably too young for much of a mane though - they need time to develop. I seem to remember NFC's are late at maturing ... maybe its 4 but not sure.

Did you get pedigree papers?

As someone said, you should have signed a contract with breeder which probably says you have to tell them before you sell.

What do you feed on?

Also remember its sometimes better not to have massive coats/manes - they do need a lot of grooming.

Selling a cat isn't something I'd ever do, don't understand how you could even consider it but hope the above helps.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

It's awful when something doesn't meet your expectations. I bought a kettle once that was so noisy I had to return it so I know how you feel.

Animals have feelings, I really hope you find a loving home for her, poor little mite, doesn't sound to me like you deserve her.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I haven't been a member of this forum for long but in the short time I have been on here my heart has been warmed by all of the evidence I have seen of people who love their cats no matter what, who will go the extra mile for them, who have in some cases made (what some people would consider) quite significant adjustments to their own lives/homes in the hope of helping their cats have a happier life. 

Some of them have done this because they want to avoid at all cost having to give up a beloved pet. Some people have knowingly taken on cats whom they have known from the outset will face physical challenges or have been labelled "problem cats" due to behaviour triggered by the trauma of not being treated right in the past, because they believe that all cats deserve a loving, safe home and are prepared to work hard at overcoming these difficulties and winning even just a little bit of trust.

Many of the cats you will see on here are pedigrees, many are not. A significant number are a little tattered, a little frayed, a little less than "perfect". All of them are loved. If you look back at the threads that have been posted here over the last week (and one in particular) you will see just how much love the special, "imperfect" ones can inspire and how desperate people are to help in any way they can.

As sad as your post makes me, I agree that perhaps your cat would be better off in a home where she will be loved no matter what. The saddest thing of all was the title - "Disappointed with my kitten". As if somehow it was her fault. I'm pretty sure that if there is one thing everyone on this forum can agree on, it would be that it is never, ever, the cat's fault.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> I haven't been a member of this forum for long but in the short time I have been on here my heart has been warmed by all of the evidence I have seen of people who love their cats no matter what, who will go the extra mile for them, who have in some cases made (what some people would consider) quite significant adjustments to their own lives/homes in the hope of helping their cats have a happier life.
> 
> Some of them have done this because they want to avoid at all cost having to give up a beloved pet. Some people have knowingly taken on cats whom they have known from the outset will face physical challenges or have been labelled "problem cats" due to behaviour triggered by the trauma of not being treated right in the past, because they believe that all cats deserve a loving, safe home and are prepared to work hard at overcoming these difficulties and winning even just a little bit of trust.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## My5Kitties (Jan 19, 2014)

Well my mouth is still wide open in disbelief at OP!!

What's going to happen if you did re-home her and go and get a male and you don't like the way he turns out...get rid of him too??

Rachel.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

sally150 said:


> Hi
> I am new to the forum.
> I got myself a Norwegian Forest Cat female from a breeder last August. she is now 8 months old.
> I decided on a female as I thought she would get on better with my adult male cat.
> ...


This makes me so sad  I have always wanted a HUGE , black maine coon and 18 months ago I took the plunge and bought myself a black maine coon kitten.

Immediately he arrived home I noticed he walked rather oddly so took him to the vets and then an orthapedic specialist , turns out he has a growth deformity which has caused his front legs to bow significantly.

The breeder was devastated and offered me my money back immediately and another kitten if I wanted one but NO WAY was I giving him back. NO WAY , it never even crossed my mind !

Not only does he have bowed legs, he's pretty small for a maine coon male at just 5.5kg so really is nothing like I was hoping 

But......I love him , totally and completely and did from the moment he arrived home. I just couldn't be without him. Even if the Breeder had a kitten that was guaranteed to grow up to be the most magnificent maine coon in the world, no way would I have even considered parting with him.

I can understand you being disappointed as at the end of the day pedigree cats cost a lot of money and most people choose a certain breed based upon appearance. But surely, you must have some love for this little girl?  How can you bear to part with her just because she does not look as you had hoped ?

Have you contacted the Breeder? I am pretty certain that if I had contacted the Breeder of my NFCs and said I was disappointed with them she would have been happy to take them back. More than happy, as I don't think she would want them in a home where they weren't fully appreciated and loved.

Sorry if my post sounds a bit harsh.

If you click on my user name and search my previous posts, you will come across some pictures of my NFCs at six months old, they certainly did not look like they look now. Your girl is only young, she may well turn out to be a stunner


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

If you cant give your cat the love and the best possible home she deserves then by all means find someone who will love her unconditionally but don't get another cat, if that grows up not looking how you wanted it too will you rehome that and keep going until you get the perfect looking cat?
And what happens if your 'perfect' cat gets sick or something happens and it no longer looks perfect?
It's just sad that you can be disappointed in a beautiful animal, one who trusts you to love her and be there for her unconditionally and you can't do that because she doesnt look like you expected her too 
To be honest it just makes me feel disappointed that a person could think that way.....

all 3 of my cats are moggies, they're not perfect, they are pretty damn close though :biggrin5: but they are beautiful just the way they are, i wouldnt change them for the world because they are my family.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, I definitely think you should rehome her.

No, I definitely don't think you should get another cat.

In fact it might be kinder to rehome both your cats, so they are in a home where they are loved and appreciated for who they are, and not a disappointment because of their coat length.

Incidently, their weight is entirely down to you, so if your girl is too skinny, she isn't being fed enough!

I just hope she never gets ill and needs a lot of treatment. I wonder if my Rowan would still be here if he had gone to someone with an attitude like yours


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I can't tell if this is a serious thread or not? Surely nobody can be this cold hearted? Viewing a live animal as an object that doesn't meet your needs? Seriously? It's not even like you want to show her or breed from her.

If only she could post on here about how "disappointed in her owner" she was because she got lumped with someone so mean and cruel.


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

Is this thread for real? I hope to goodness that it isn't! 

Don't feed the trolls springs to mind!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Charity said:


> I'm sorry, but you can't just get rid of pets because you change your mind about what you want or they don't turn out as you wanted, its not swop shop. I hope you don't feel the same when you have children. Most people on here love their cats, warts and all, and see them as part of the family and wouldn't give them up at any price. Can you honestly say you love her if you are even thinking of getting rid of her. I am tempted to say why don't you consider if there's anything you can do to make her grow more healthily which will improve her looks. What are you feeding her? That may have something to do with how she is or isn't growing. Does she appear in good health, have you seen a vet in case she has a medical problem? However, I have to say I agree with everyone else that she would be better in a home where she is really loved and appreciated.





Cats cats cats said:


> This makes me so sad  I have always wanted a HUGE , black maine coon and 18 months ago I took the plunge and bought myself a black maine coon kitten.
> 
> Immediately he arrived home I noticed he walked rather oddly so took him to the vets and then an orthapedic specialist , turns out he has a growth deformity which has caused his front legs to bow significantly.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly Charity I knew a couple of weeks in from getting yogi my MC that something wasn't right and he went straight to the vets. You all know the story so I won't go into it again but for the op I will let her know, that not only did we nearly lose Yogi but it looks like he will be on meds for the rest of his life. How would you cope with that? We are nearly £5000 into vet fees but we are lucky to have him insured. Yogi will never make MC size as he keeps gaining and losing weight. ( I got told off by Kevin my vet for weighting him everyday, he has told me once a week is enough ) :blushing: but that is how much I love my little man if I weigh him and he has lost weight I worry and panic. And I would never dream of finding a new home for him ( sorry CC )
Looks aren't everything your pet is a part of the family would you part with your child because he/she was too small or say had curly hair. Like ccc I love my boys (I have 4 cats all boys ) and no way would I ever part with any of them.

Viv xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

This makes very sad reading.
I remember reading a post on colour matching cats to go with their decor

You could have the most Beautiful cat ever and then suddenly by accident or illness she/he becomes deformed or scarred.
Do you just get Rid?

OF COURSE NOT! Because at the end of the Day their is LOVE AND DEVOTION.
If you haven't got it then don't have pets or Children.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

To say I am saddened by this is an understatement. Here's a few things to consider and give you some perspective:

a) She's 8 months old! She's nowhere near mature so it is very premature to write her off as 'not big of fluffy enough' (not that she should ever be written off for such superficial reasons :nonod: ).

b) Her character sounds wonderful- and she's a companion for your other cat. You're willing to put her through the upheaval of settling into a new home and your other cat the stress of bonding with another feline friend (which, by the way, isn't guaranteed to work out...)? I find it rather baffling.

c) I'm sure she doesn't care what your hair looks like, and what your build is. Why? Because she loves you for being you! Do her a favour and give her the same unconditional love!

Embrace her for being who she is. Give her a chance to develop and love her regardless. Please. It's all she asks.


----------



## tailtickle (Mar 19, 2012)

Sally, were there any aspects about yourself that may have been a disappointment to your parents? I would hope you were loved unconditionally.

She may be a _late-developer_. Or her pedigree line not producing the large thick-coated type.

It is so sad that she entered the world, and came into your home (and hopefully your heart) - only to be rejected because of lacking _'Marilyn Monroe'_ looks! (Well thankfully, my husband was happy to love me without my pin-up looks)!

However, I suppose you are at least being completely honest with your feelings. So speak to Norwegian Forest Cat Rescue. They will have a list of people waiting to adopt this lovely Breed, and someone will adore her.

tailtickle


----------



## AubreyGecko (Feb 1, 2014)

This is extremely sad and if you don't like her she would be much better off in a home where she will be cherished ): 

Poor kitty ):


----------



## holliedog (Feb 15, 2014)

This makes me very sad. Appearance shouldn't be important! But if you don't love them then someone else will.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

holliedog said:


> This makes me very sad. Appearance shouldn't be important! But if you don't love them then someone else will.


Welcome to the forum holliedog


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/353362-pechje-little-miss-unfortunate.html

This is real love and not someone who gives up on their pet


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Not sure this OP is genuine, sounds like a wind-up to me. If OP really wanted opinions on her cat's build and coat surely she'd have posted photos.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm absolutely horrified by this. Poor cat. I have 6 NFCs 2 brothers, and 2 sets of brother and sisters. There is a huge difference in size between them even between litter mates. Even the two brothers are quite different builds. One is much slighter in build than his brother. One of the girls is also quite tiny. They are all adored though.

I don't think you should contemplate another male kitten as again you could end up with a cat that doesn't meet your idea of NFC perfection. I certainly wouldn't contemplate selling you a kitten if I were a breeder. 

Doesn't really sound though that you are that bonded with the kitten despite the fact you say you are. She deserves to be loved for what she is

There are numerous NFC breed societies that would help with rehoming if that's what you decide. Your first port of call should be her breeder though


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

delca1 said:


> > It's awful when something doesn't meet your expectations. I bought a kettle once that was so noisy I had to return it so I know how you feel
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> I haven't been a member of this forum for long but in the short time I have been on here my heart has been warmed by all of the evidence I have seen of people who love their cats no matter what, who will go the extra mile for them, who have in some cases made (what some people would consider) quite significant adjustments to their own lives/homes in the hope of helping their cats have a happier life.
> 
> Some of them have done this because they want to avoid at all cost having to give up a beloved pet. Some people have knowingly taken on cats whom they have known from the outset will face physical challenges or have been labelled "problem cats" due to behaviour triggered by the trauma of not being treated right in the past, because they believe that all cats deserve a loving, safe home and are prepared to work hard at overcoming these difficulties and winning even just a little bit of trust.
> 
> ...


Very well said, I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

What a bloody disgrace your thread/post and attitude is. I'm lost for words.


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

Sally what where you expecting? She is a kitten.

Did you do the introductions properly? Sounds like she hasn't had much time to settle in and is being shunned off to be rehomed again simply because your expectations werent met, introductions can take along time and effort and if you was expecting your male cat to instantly fall in love with the female this doesn't happen I am affraid as it takes time for them to get used to each other.

Please don't get another kitten/cat.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Not sure this OP is genuine, sounds like a wind-up to me. If OP really wanted opinions on her cat's build and coat surely she'd have posted photos.


I'm also wondering (and hoping) if this is the case!

Sadly, though, I have seen such attitudes at the SAA plenty a time- a 13 month old cat being deemed 'too old', a 2-year-old given up for being 'too sedentary', an elderly cat rehomed as they don't get on with the new kitten ...there are plenty more stories like this, unfortunately...

It's the side of rescue work that I really despise 

If it is genuine, I want to direct the poster to this thread. I really hope it will help them see the wider picture:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/352503-beauty-eye-beholder.html#post1063525510


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Etienne said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/353362-pechje-little-miss-unfortunate.html
> 
> This is real love and not someone who gives up on their pet


I am honoured, Etienne! I'm sure many of our forum members would do the same (which is why I like to read the posts here. Most people here are huge animal lovers and responsible at that).

Unfortunately, I wouldn't be surprised if OP is not a troll. I know people who have given away their cats for all kinds of reasons and a reason like this isn't one I haven't heard before. I too think that OP's girl would be happier elsewhere and I suggest OP mentions what happened to the new breeder when she searches for her new boy.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> This makes me so sad  I have always wanted a HUGE , black maine coon and 18 months ago I took the plunge and bought myself a black maine coon kitten.
> 
> Immediately he arrived home I noticed he walked rather oddly so took him to the vets and then an orthapedic specialist , turns out he has a growth deformity which has caused his front legs to bow significantly.
> 
> ...


Darn it CCC - I had managed not to blubber all day until I read that 

Unconditional love ..... absolutely the way it should be

I took a dog from the dog warden a couple of years ago - knew nothing about him and after the 1st day it was apparent I couldn't keep him (he was fine with me but really, really aggressive if anyone came near the house or even the fence in the garden & I have small kids either side of me) and that he was going to need specialist behaviour training .....

I found a wonderful rescue to take him & the guy who runs it trains working dogs - which is exactly what he needed, stimulation and a job to do

He's done really well and last I heard he was going to work with the prison service 

BUT I still howled like a baby when I had to take him and drop him off - and I'd only had him 48 hours ......


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I note that OP says she likes her cat - that's the difference - we all LOVE our cats on here. I hope your cat finds a lovely owner who will cherish her and make her realise how rubbish her original owner was. Shame on you!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> Darn it CCC - I had managed not to blubber all day until I read that
> 
> Unconditional love ..... absolutely the way it should be
> 
> ...


Pleased to be of service  

Exactly, sometimes we need to let go *if it's in the best interests of the pet* but such shallow reasons as these .....well   

Surely this is a wind up, I can't imagine anyone coming to a pet lovers forum and being so brutally honest as to their motives ?  and like someone else said , no pictures have been posted either.

Ps: re Timmy Tail , a family member thought I should've returned him too !!! :-(


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

A very very sad thread indeed


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I suspect that this thread was started as a spoof .. new PF'er and all that. There have been a few posts lately along the lines of 'this cat isn't beautiful enough'. Make me smell a rat frankly.

I think this poem says it all.

I'M A FOREVER CAT

I'm a 'forever' cat, not an 'until' cat.
Im not an until you get bored with me cat.
Im not an until you find a girlfriend cat.
Im not an until you have a baby cat.
Im not an until you have to move cat.
Im not an until you have no time cat.
Im not an until I get old cat.
Im a forever cat.
If you cant give me forever, then Im not your cat.

ITS REALLY THAT SIMPLE.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope this is a sick joke 
I'm not going to comment because:
a. will say something I may regret
b. think OP is a wind up.

GRRRR :mad5:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

When I saw the title, my gut feeling was: not another one....

But as I started reading, it soon turned into: back under your bridge, troll....

I sure hope this person IS a troll, for if she is not, she is a very poor excuse for a human being, and should be denied the right to have pets, or children, forever. How can someone consider dumping a living, loving creature for not looking 'perfect'?

I do despair of the world, sometimes. For no matter if this is serious or a wind-up, I cannot for the life of me understand these people's mind. And frankly, I don't *want* to.....
I am perfectly happy knowing people like you, instead.


----------



## Idontlikecoffee (Jan 20, 2012)

:frown5:

I really hope the OP is just a troll, because if this person is for real, then I'm truly shocked by their callousness.

I cannot begin to comprehend how someone could consider discarding a family member based on what they do or do not look like.

I hope the poor cat finds a loving new home with someone who appreciates her beauty, both inside and out.


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

She was 12 weeks when I got her.
The kitten was brought to me by the breeder and I had viewed the kitten and its parents on the breeders website not ideal I know.
I knew the breeder was reputable she had her prefix and is regisitered with the GCCF and I have the pedigree papers.
However the day I got her and shortly after the breeder had left I noticed that the kitten had fleas. I was quite amazed at this to be honest. I questioned the breeder who denied all knowledge and said she was offended.
I spent alot of money on taking her to the vets and treatment for the house. shortly after we treated the fleas and got rid of them she became poorly and the vet thought it was worms which he said where probably due to the flea episode.
So again more money was paid out on treating her for worms she didnt eat properly during that time which was only about a week but she did lose weight.
However now she is fine and healthy eats well has gained well but still doesnt appear very fat she is quite a lean cat.
Anyway this is one of the reasons that I wouldnt have anything to do with that breeder now and I wont go to her for any advice as she refused to refund me any money I had spent on getting the kitten right.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

As a breeder I have (very) occasionally rehomed a cat because she needs a better life than with me. It breaks my heart but I do it. It doesn't make me a bad person. This cat deserves better than you.


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

I think you are a very sad and pathetic excuse for a human being to be honest. 

I hope if you are a real person and not a Troll BOTH of your cats are removed from your "care" 


Unbelievable


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

also ladies please she is well loved and I will be keeping her its just that I paid alot of money for her. Isnt that why we spend on a pedigree because you want that breeds look.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

sally150 said:


> She was 12 weeks when I got her.
> The kitten was brought to me by the breeder and I had viewed the kitten and its parents on the breeders website not ideal I know.
> I knew the breeder was reputable she had her prefix and is regisitered with the GCCF and I have the pedigree papers.
> However the day I got her and shortly after the breeder had left I noticed that the kitten had fleas. I was quite amazed at this to be honest. I questioned the breeder who denied all knowledge and said she was offended.
> ...


Sally , having read all of the replies , do you still feel the same way ?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

sally150 said:


> also ladies please she is well loved and I will be keeping her its just that I paid alot of money for her. Isnt that why we spend on a pedigree because you want that breeds look.


Yes we do usually buy pedigrees for looks ( and more predictable temperament ) but to consider selling her to buy a more handsome male  wouldn't you be upset ? 

I had to rehome one of my cats 18 months ago as she was being horribly bullied by my other cats and it ripped my heart out. She is happier now and lives a much better life than she did with me but even now, I still cry over her. I just don't understand your thinking but then I guess we are all different.......


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sadly having a prefix and pedigree papers does not make this breeder a good one, just a registered one. I guess you took a gamble by not visiting 
However, reading your most recent post makes me even more amazed that you are considering getting rid of her - after going through all that together when she was a baby and bringing her back to health - don't you love her all the more 
You must understand where we are coming from, right? And how it sounds?


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

If I am honest I really like her and I am hoping that she develops into what I want. if she doesnt well there is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

OMG - thankfully, my husband's eyesight is not as good as it was or I would now be out on my ear as I have definitely not turned out as he expected when we got married 25 years ago 

Put on a bit of weight, got a few wrinkles and my hair is not as long 

This cannot be serious :skep:


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

sally150 said:


> If I am honest I really like her and I am hoping that she develops into what I want. if she doesnt well there is nothing I can do about it.


Oh well why didn't you say so!

You know this exactly how I feel about when I have Kids hopefully they will perfect if not there isn't anything I can do about it other then put them into care and hope the next one will work out.

I mean come on who would want anything other then perfect

Shocking!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

sally150 said:


> If I am honest I really like her and I am hoping that she develops into what I want. if she doesnt well there is nothing I can do about it.


Any pictures ?


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

Okay you have all been extremely harsh and I can understand why.
At the same time you have all given me a new outlook on this which has done me a favour.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> thankfully, my husband's eyesight is not as good as it was or I would now be out on my ear as I have definitely not turned out as he expected when we got married 25 years ago


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> I sure hope this person IS a troll, for if she is not, she is a very poor excuse for a human being, and should be denied the right to have pets, or children, forever. How can someone consider dumping a living, loving creature for not looking 'perfect'?


Well said! Such "person" doesn't deserve love of a cat.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aaah. It's the money that's really pissed you off huh? 
As you have mentioned a couple of times how expensive this kitten was.
Then you also mentioned being cross with the breeder because they wouldn't help out with the money side of things when the kitten was poorly.

I'm sorry if this sounds harsh, but if I was going to spend a few hundred quid on a pedigree kitten then I would have done more than look at a breeders website then let said breeder drop the kitten off to me. Would you buy a car this way? 

I just think it is extremely sad - have you decided to keep her because of the comments on here or because you really want to? You must be honest with yourself if you really don't want this cat anymore and if she would be better off rehomed :sad:


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

I have to go but later I am going to post some pictures.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

sally150 said:


> She was 12 weeks when I got her.
> The kitten was brought to me by the breeder and I had viewed the kitten and its parents on the breeders website not ideal I know.
> I knew the breeder was reputable she had her prefix and is regisitered with the GCCF and I have the pedigree papers.
> However the day I got her and shortly after the breeder had left I noticed that the kitten had fleas. I was quite amazed at this to be honest. I questioned the breeder who denied all knowledge and said she was offended.
> ...


The breeder sounds dodgy too. No decent breeder would sell a kitten without meeting the new owner first. And fleas!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I won't be around for a while.

I've just noticed that Rosie's ears aren't perfectly aligned, so she has to go.

I'll be busy trying to get rid of her. May start with a dodgy ad on Gumtree.

I hope nobody thinks this is unkind?


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

sally150 said:


> also ladies please she is well loved and I will be keeping her its just that I paid alot of money for her. Isnt that why we spend on a pedigree because you want that breeds look.





sally150 said:


> If I am honest I really like her and I am hoping that she develops into what I want. if she doesnt well there is nothing I can do about it.


I have a ragdoll cross, not a pedigree i know and he certainly didnt cost me a fortune to buy but he was brought by someone who wanted a cat who looked liked he did, they didnt care where he came from but the first sign that something was wrong and he was left with me, i didnt want him but i couldnt not help him and quite litterally within 2 hours i was completely in love with him, ive paid more in vet bills for him than it would have cost for me to buy a pure bred ragdoll and im still paying them, hes my cat, no matter what he looks like, how he acts or how sick he gets, he is mine forever and he knows that,
paying out for flea and worm treatments is nothing really and should be done regularly anyway..
I dont understand how can you have had your cat for that long and just say you like her? do you love your other cat?
it really doesnt sound like you've bonded with her at all..

i dont know about her developing into what you want, im hoping you can develop into what she wants and needs...we dont always get what we want!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I've come late to this thread and have to say I am quite thankful ... Everything has been said already which is just as well cos I would probably be facing a ban!!!! :cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm thinking about selling/re homing the......OH!

Whiskers in the sink, dirty laundry on the floor! Never replaces the toilet roll when it's finished! I might send him back to his breeder..

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

ScruffyCat said:


> I'm thinking about selling/re homing the......OH!
> 
> Whiskers in the sink, dirty laundry on the floor! Never replaces the toilet roll when it's finished! I might send him back to his breeder..
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


Excellent idea, but you need to "have your eye" on a new male first.

And DO be sure he has a magnificent mane.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

sally150 said:


> She was 12 weeks when I got her.
> The kitten was brought to me by the breeder and I had viewed the kitten and its parents on the breeders website not ideal I know.
> I knew the breeder was reputable she had her prefix and is regisitered with the GCCF and I have the pedigree papers.
> However the day I got her and shortly after the breeder had left I noticed that the kitten had fleas. I was quite amazed at this to be honest. I questioned the breeder who denied all knowledge and said she was offended.
> ...


Seems like it is all down to Money as well as looks!
Pets do cost money.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I had to walk away from this earlier but I am calm now. Furious but calm. Someone mailorders a kitten (saw a website, got it brought round) and doesn't get what they want. No research, no understanding of the breed. Just expecting to be spoonfed, even now, if they genuinely have this kitten.


----------



## Mum (Jul 30, 2013)

I bet your cat is disappointed too. 

Cats are companions to their humans not commodities.


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

Poor little kitty ending up with someone as shallow as you. I have two little moggies who mean the world to me and would never in a million years part with them. They are living breathing animals and I love them unconditionally and I get the same back. Shame on you 

Rehome the cat to someone who cares because you obviously don't.


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

ScruffyCat said:


> I'm thinking about selling/re homing the......OH!
> 
> Whiskers in the sink, dirty laundry on the floor! Never replaces the toilet roll when it's finished! I might send him back to his breeder..
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


This made me laugh out loud, then I had to hide it from the OH as I didn't want him to know I was getting ideas on what to do with him :sneaky2:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

im glad to hear you are reconsidering and please do come back im sure as you have said you do understand why we feel the way we feel , best wishes , would love to see pics of the beautiful littl girl , best wishes


----------



## MrsPurrfect (May 12, 2012)

I have started typing a response a few times and deleted it.

Sorry, but words just simply fail me


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sally150 said:


> However now she is fine and healthy eats well has gained well but still doesnt appear very fat she is quite a lean cat.


I admit I don't know much about the NFC breed but isn't it better for all cats to tend towards lean (as opposed to skinny) than fat? Is it possible that your expectations of how she should look are wrong in the first place? Apologies if I am wrong about this as I say I know nothing about NFC's - no doubt others can (and have) advise. Also as others have mentioned an 8 month old kitten may well be going through the awkward, gangly stage - imagine if humans stayed how they looked going through that first growth spurt at puberty!

I only paid a £50 donation each for mine from the shelter but (even if the shelter allowed it, which they never would) I would never have got them without meeting them first. And not because of the money. What if she didn't take to you? It's not like ordering a pair of shoes online.

It didn't occur to me when I originally replied to this thread that this may be a troll (I must be very naive ) but I really now hope that you are.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

MrsPurrfect said:


> I have started typing a response a few times and deleted it.
> 
> Sorry, but words just simply fail me


Same here. I've been trying to understand, but I've failed. When I think how most of us on here have nursed sick, elderly cats, sat up with them at night, battling desperately to keep them for a few more months..... or even weeks. Because we loved them so much and didn't want to let them go. All through their lives we dread the day when we have to say a final goodbye.

I just don't get it at all.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

It is always a terrible mistake not to go and view the kittens in the breeders home at least once before you buy, you simply do not know what sort of environment the kitten was raised in, and you probably would have spotted the fleas. Having a prefix and being registered does not mean your kitten was bred by a reputable breeder, in fact I would say not seeing as they sold you a kitten without even meeting you.

I don't know much about NFC but I do breed Semi Longhair cats I can tell you that SLH breeds tend to be slow maturing, and go through 'ugly duckling' stages several times during their growth period. I would not expect an 8 month old SLH to have anything like the coat it will have as an adult. Also females are always smaller and lighter than males.


----------



## freystitch (Feb 3, 2014)

I looked into this breed as I adored them thought they were beautiful. How ever the breeder should have insisted on a visit before you bought her. I wen to visit three one over a hundred miles from my home. Each one of them explained the breed and the way they behave and asked me a lot of questions they also said that if for any reason we needed to re home the cat the cat would have to go back to them. So please do check. 
In the end I decided to go for a rescue kitten and when I went to see my Mia she stole my heart and only a week in I am in love her as a mother is with her new born child. Her personailty has won me over, to me she is the most beautiful cat in the world and woe betide anyone that says a bad word against her! 
You accept a cat and person for who they are. Get to know her for her forget her breed. Fall in love with her personailty.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I think the cat should be disappointed with its owner/slave.


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

OP I hope you have genuinely changed your mind and decided to keep her. Please take the time to get to know her, fall in love with her and integrate her into your household. You accepted her from the breeder and in doing so you are now responsible for her, yes pets cost money, please don't give up on her.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Much as I like pedigree cats I wouldn't buy one, I prefer to take in one that has been abandoned or given up. 

Looks are important, but not to the extent that I would refuse to take in a cat because it wasn't perfect or pretty enough.

I saw Bob on a 'rescue' site which turned out to be someone taking cats from Ireland to rehome them. We arranged to collect him without seeing him first. He was grossly misdescribed by the 'rescue' and arrived with many problems.The first thing he did when we let him out of the carrier was to pee on the floor, he has medical and behavioural problems.

He has cost a fortune in vet bills, specialist fees and meds. in the last almost 9 years. He has had me at A&E with bad bites to the ankle and blood poisoning and cost a fortune in replacing the carpet when we moved. He still pees on the floor.

Maisie arrived of her own accord and moved in about 6 years ago - she isn't what I was going to choose as a second cat, I was going for a rough looking male with black and white splotches, a friendly cat that liked other cats.

I ended up with a skinny little opinionated tabby & white girl that hates other cats and moults for England. 

Should I give them away?


----------



## freystitch (Feb 3, 2014)

sally150 said:


> Okay you have all been extremely harsh and I can understand why.
> At the same time you have all given me a new outlook on this which has done me a favour.


It's not being harsh. If you are concerned that there is something wrong then get in touch with the breeder go and see the mum...see what the mother is like from there it will be easier to judge. It's ok to be concerned but to be disappointed that is a very harsh word to use.....think that is why you are getting the response you have had


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

I was a bit angry at first so waited a while to say this why didn't you speak to. Your freinds about this and why did you decided to discus this with a forum full of strangers? The mind boogles it really does !!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

freystitch said:


> It's ok to be concerned but to be disappointed that is a very harsh word to use.....think that is why you are getting the response you have had


Spot on


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm just catching up with this thread and relieved to get to the end and see you are reconsidering OP. 

Just have this to say. Treasure every moment you have with your cats , they can be snatched from your life anytime any place in just an instant.


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

So you've come onto to a cat forum, full of cat lovers, to ask whether you should sell your kitten because she doesn't look right.... 

:skep:


Words fail me.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

ljs85 said:


> > So you've come onto to a cat forum, full of cat lovers, to ask whether you should sell your kitten because she doesn't look right.... :skep:
> 
> 
> Exactly! Doesn't ring true to me! :skep:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Lurcherlad said:


> OMG - thankfully, my husband's eyesight is not as good as it was or I would now be out on my ear as I have definitely not turned out as he expected when we got married 25 years ago
> 
> Put on a bit of weight, got a few wrinkles and my hair is not as long
> 
> This cannot be serious :skep:


All this time I've been labouring under the misapprehension you are a bloke! 
Sorry


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Mum said:


> I bet your cat is disappointed too.
> 
> Cats are companions to their humans not commodities.


My cat is not a commodity to me, but I suspect sometimes that I'm a mere commodity to him! :lol:

My cat can be amazingly rubbish sometimes, but I love him regardless. He's my little dude.

This thread made me sad.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Looking forward to the photos from OP..... however I already know that said cat will be gorgeous


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Whether this is real or not, it sounds as though the OP is reconsidering. I'm very glad about this- if you truly love her, you will see past her looks and give her every chance at happiness regardless. 

Please do give her this opportunity to prove herself! 




Now, everyone knows Spooks' history here but I want to share it with you to show you what dedication does. 

I was not a Siamese fan (to be honest, I tend to prefer my long haired breeds) but there was something about him when I saw him. I just knew he needed me.

When I brought him home, there was a 'honeymoon period' where everything was wonderful. As time went by, however, it became more and more obvious that he had some serious behavioural issues and had suffered some real emotional trauma.

I've been through so much with him- he's ended up hospitalised after starving himself; he pulls out his fur; he makes himself sick; he&#8217;s been known to chew on fabric; he has separation issues; he has excessive vocalisations.

But, do you know what? I would never consider giving up on him because of any of these. I&#8217;m sure others would have done a long time ago but for me, it is no option. I took on the responsibility. Me. Noone else. He will be with me until the very end, regardless of his issues.

I have never had a bond so strong with any animal. He relies on me to fight with him and so I will; with all my might! 

I promise you it&#8217;s worth working through it all. You don&#8217;t even have anything to work through as far as I can see, only your own attitude.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I have just bought a new sofa but it clashes with my cats, would anyone like to take them off my hands so I can get some that co-ordinate with the room?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

No but I'll have the sofa if it's going cheap!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

You could easily rehome this girl, get the boy that you have your eye on and have the same thing happen. In all honesty, your girl is still developing and will go through changes until she becomes her final beautiful self.

If you really want a cat that you know what it will look like by the time it reaches adulthood, it might be worth considering rescuing an adult.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> No but I'll have the sofa if it's going cheap!


You beat me to it.....
Though I'd rather have the cats, if I had a bigger house and more cash.....


----------



## KittenNoob (Feb 13, 2014)

You said "Doesn't everyone buy a pedigree for it's looks?" or something like that...

Well no actually some of us buy a pedigree because their husband has mild cat allergies and the breed that was chosen is supposed to be the best option to go for! 

My family has always rescued animals, i don't give a monkeys what the animal looks like it's all to do with its little personality! 

So indeed not everyone is as superficial as you!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

sally150 said:


> Hi
> I am new to the forum.
> I got myself a Norwegian Forest Cat female from a breeder last August. she is now 8 months old.
> I decided on a female as I thought she would get on better with my adult male cat.
> ...


I've read the first page and the last, didn't go right through the pages in between.

If you wanted a boy, why did you get a girl 5 months ago?

Please don't ever have children.

Edit, sorry if this has been answered already, but if your cat is a bit thin, have you tried feeding her?


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

This thread is incredibly sad. A cat (or any animal) loves you unconditionally, however you look, surely they deserve the same in return? 

God humans can be cruel, vain, shallow, self centred, creatures at times. 

PS, I own a black shorthaired moggie, probably the least desirable cat in terms of looks, however i love (not 'like,' love,) him more than anything, the bond we have is truly amazing, and to me he is the most gorgous cat in the whole world, i wouldnt swap him for the finest prize winning pedigree of any breed, because he is MINE, and he is beautiful. Your girl deserves someone who will see her that way.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> No but I'll have the sofa if it's going cheap!


You can have the old one for free, it comes with lots of pulled threads around the edges from little claws


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> You beat me to it.....
> Though I'd rather have the cats, if I had a bigger house and more cash.....


Ahh, but you know I would never give them up


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Haven't read the whole thread because the first page was enough for me.

I am utterly disgusted, ashamed and angry. You do not deserve pets. You do not deserve the kitten you have. You clearly do not have any feelings or love for your kitten otherwise you wouldn't want to rehome her over the most stupidest thing I have ever heard.

I cannot believe this sort of thing has even been asked. I don't even know if I can believe what you are saying.

With your disgusting attitude you're the sort of owner to worsen the population in rescues.

An animal is for life. It's not a dress you return because you change your mind on how it looks.

I did at one point think of rehoming my Fidget at the beginning because her behaviour was bad. She constantly bit, scratched and growled and wouldn't get along with my other girl Tibbs but I knew this was to do with how she was treated before. I couldn't bear for her to be put into a rescue when she had already had enough suffering so we fought through it and she is lovely now, though still has tantrums. Some people think she isn't a pretty cat either (She is also naturally thin) but I don't give a feck. She's my baby and nothing could ever make me get rid of her. That's love for an animal.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

The lack of response and photos speaks volumes. I hope you enjoyed this :angry:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

When I see threads like this my first thought is often 'have the school holidays started?'.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> I've been through so much with him- he's ended up hospitalised after starving himself; he pulls out his fur; he makes himself sick; hes been known to chew on fabric; he has separation issues; he has excessive vocalisations.


Bless him. A few of those things are pretty typical of mezers though. I was tempted to breed old style siamese a few years ago but knowing how vocal they are normally the thought of a calling Queen made me shake in my boots lol


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sally150 said:


> Hi
> I am new to the forum.
> I got myself a Norwegian Forest Cat female from a breeder last August. she is now 8 months old.
> I decided on a female as I thought she would get on better with my adult male cat.
> ...


When you buy a young animal of any sort, there is no telling what the animal will look like when it grows up. Of course it would be awful. She is a living, breathing creature with feelings, not a stuffed toy. If you had a baby who grew to be quite an ugly child, what will you do then? Give her up for adoption and try to adopt a pretty one. Of course, you would have the option of plastic surgery for a human.

Cats get attached to people. She probably loves you within her pussy cat limitations, and could easily pine if away from you. Have that ever occurred to you?

To be perfectly honest, if you want anyone to say - yes, go ahead, thar's perfectly in order - you have come to the wrong forum.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sophiebee said:


> This thread is incredibly sad. A cat (or any animal) loves you unconditionally, however you look, surely they deserve the same in return?
> 
> God humans can be cruel, vain, shallow, self centred, creatures at times.
> 
> PS, I own a black shorthaired moggie, probably the least desirable cat in terms of looks, however i love (not 'like,' love,) him more than anything, the bond we have is truly amazing, and to me he is the most gorgous cat in the whole world, i wouldnt swap him for the finest prize winning pedigree of any breed, because he is MINE, and he is beautiful. Your girl deserves someone who will see her that way.


I think a black, short haired moggy is the best looking feline on the planet (apart from tigers, that is), and I am not just saying that.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sally150 said:


> Yes I do have a bond which is why I cant decide on what to do.
> Also dont think that I could go through with selling her.


Sorry, love, but if you had a bond with her, you would not be undecided.



sally150 said:


> also ladies please she is well loved and I will be keeping her its just that I paid alot of money for her. Isnt that why we spend on a pedigree because you want that breeds look.


I hope you never want a dog. To buy a dog for its looks is asking for trouble for both you and the dog. I am a moggy person when it comes to cats, but when it comes to dogs, people buy the pedigree with the character and breed traits which will suit their lifestyle and the dogs lifestyle. Looks are a secondary consideration.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

sally150 said:


> Hi
> I am new to the forum.
> I got myself a Norwegian Forest Cat female from a breeder last August. she is now 8 months old.
> I decided on a female as I thought she would get on better with my adult male cat.
> ...


She is only a baby at 8 months and will probably look completely different in a couple of years - NFCs are slow-maturing cats and I'm sure the breeder will confirm that. Everything on Google suggests 3-5 years for fully mature.

However if you don't have the patience to wait & see I suggest you get in touch with her breeder to see about finding her a new home.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

A lot of people say that wegies are slow in maturing. However in my experience as an owner of six NFC the cat at 12 months is generally how the cat stays. I don't think there has been much if any change from 12 months onwards. I think the OP ought to be aware of this. I don't think (if she is) now thinking that my cat could still develop into a bigger cat with an impressive ruff is actually right. 

My bunch are 4 1/2, 3 1/2, and 2 1/2 btw

Kyrre and Kalle the brothers are very different. Kalle is big boned and heavy and Kyrre is much finer boned. He is quite skinny in comparison but eats as much as his brother


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> A lot of people say that wegies are slow in maturing. * However in my experience as an owner of six NFC the cat at 12 months is generally how the cat stays.* I don't think there has been much if any change from 12 months onwards. I think the OP ought to be aware of this. I don't think (if she is) now thinking that my cat could still develop into a bigger cat with an impressive ruff is actually right.
> 
> My bunch are 4 1/2, 3 1/2, and 2 1/2 btw
> 
> Kyrre and Kalle the brothers are very different. Kalle is big boned and heavy and Kyrre is much finer boned. He is quite skinny in comparison but eats as much as his brother


This has been my experience too  Wolf and Stripes seem to me to be the same now (at 2.5 years) as they were at 1 year old.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

What a very sad thread. 

I don't have cats I have dogs, and all I can say is, once that dog is "mine" it's mine, warts and all; no matter how it looks I will love it regardless. It doesn't take much time either, probably moments or days but, never months. By that time I'd sell my granny rather than part with any of my dogs. I'd have thought people with cats were the same, apparently not. How very sad and for what it's worth, I think the cat should be with someone who loves her as she is.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> I think a black, short haired moggy is the best looking feline on the planet (apart from tigers, that is), and I am not just saying that.


Me too, (although im biased ) breaks my heart too see so many of them unwanted in rescues etc. Because people 'dont want a black cat'


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

8tansox said:


> What a very sad thread.
> 
> I don't have cats I have dogs, and all I can say is, once that dog is "mine" it's mine, warts and all; no matter how it looks I will love it regardless. It doesn't take much time either, probably moments or days but, never months. By that time I'd sell my granny rather than part with any of my dogs. * I'd have thought people with cats were the same, * apparently not. How very sad and for what it's worth, I think the cat should be with someone who loves her as she is.


Most of us (especially here) are, i think to most of us on pf our cats are part of our family, and we would do anything for them, they dont call us 'crazy cat people' for nothing


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I've tried many time to write a response to this but haven't found the words to do so.

I haven't read every reply so don't know what everyone else has said.

From her post the OP seems to be a very superficial person and looks mean everything to her, I wonder if she surrounds herself with 'pretty' people and refuses to be seen out with them if they are having a bad hair day 

I only hope the poor cats don't ever suffer from Alopecia or the cat equivalent.

Yes, I wanted a NFC because of the way they look and their personality, but now I have Willowbee I love her so much more for who she is not what she is and will never understand anyone who would consider even for a second parting with their cat because of how they look.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

8tansox said:


> I'd have thought people with cats were the same, apparently not.


Hey hey don't tar us all with the same brush, 130+ posts against one! 

I've turned down houses and partners and banned friends from visiting because they were unsuitable for my cats, and dozens here will say the same.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Sophiebee said:


> Me too, (although im biased ) breaks my heart too see so many of them unwanted in rescues etc. Because people 'dont want a black cat'


I really don't understand that, black cats are beautiful (like tiny panthers ), though like you I am biased. Though to be honest when I went to the rescue to look at cats I never had any thoughts in my head like "I want a black cat" or "I don't want a ginger cat" or anything like that. I wanted to go and look at all of the cats and see which one(s) won me over with their own little personality, not their looks. I guess that's the difference between us and OP.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

No pics of op's cat yet?


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

ForeverHome said:


> Hey hey don't tar us all with the same brush, 130+ posts against one!
> 
> I've turned down houses and partners and banned friends from visiting because they were unsuitable for my cats, and dozens here will say the same.


Oh believe me I am not and I apologise to those who think I am. I do understand how people love their animals, no matter the species, I'm just saddened that the OP has a cat that she doesn't think looks right. Again, apologies to those who thought I was aiming at everyone.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Jannor said:


> No pics of op's cat yet?


I have a feeling this cat doesn't exist, y'know... :sneaky2:

Havok mentioned earlier about school holidays... funnily enough it is half term here in the UK...


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

8tansox said:


> Oh believe me I am not and I apologise to those who think I am. I do understand how people love their animals, no matter the species, I'm just saddened that the OP has a cat that she doesn't think looks right. Again, apologies to those who thought I was aiming at everyone.


i thought that was the case and my comment was intended to be teasing, sorry no caps as i'm having my daily 20 minute hand wash - grin


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

"Im disappointed because my child has the wrong colored hair, shall i put him/her up for adoption and have another one?"
Thats how im seeing the original post tbh!


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm starting to think it doesn't either and this thread reminds me of one back in cat chat last year where they were talking about muscling up their cat (Could have been dog actually) and using steroids or something. They said it in such a casual way like the OP is about her cat now.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> Bless him. A few of those things are pretty typical of mezers though. I was tempted to breed old style siamese a few years ago but knowing how vocal they are normally the thought of a calling Queen made me shake in my boots lol


Oh go on! :w00t:

You can always Wear ear plugs


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Blackcats said:


> I'm starting to think it doesn't either and this thread reminds me of one back in cat chat last year where they were talking about muscling up their cat (Could have been dog actually) and using steroids or something. They said it in such a casual way like the OP is about her cat now.


Funniest thread ever!! :lol:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/292349-cat-musculature.html


----------



## Azaezl (Jan 28, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I really don't understand that, black cats are beautiful (like tiny panthers ), though like you I am biased. Though to be honest when I went to the rescue to look at cats I never had any thoughts in my head like "I want a black cat" or "I don't want a ginger cat" or anything like that. I wanted to go and look at all of the cats and see which one(s) won me over with their own little personality, not their looks. I guess that's the difference between us and OP.


That's exactly how it was when we got our little Twyla, when I contacted the woman who's cat had kittens she asked which one I was interested in and I said we'd like to come see them and see who was right for us/liked us, gender/colour didn't matter and it was Twyla who stole our hearts (well to be fair they all did and we wanted all of them but she was the one for us).

We had to give up a cat after having her for only 24 hours and that broke our hearts (sorry this may be long I tend to waffle).

When we first got Midnight he was the last of his litter, his 2 brothers were spoken for and it was possibly due to them being grey with stunning blue eyes and Midnight being almost entirely black (he has a teeny cute white patch on his chest). Anyway long story short he was keeping me and our elderly dog awake at all hours wanting to play and we toyed with the idea of getting him a playmate so I asked for some advice at some local shelters (this was before I found this place), a few said a second kitten would probably be a good idea or it may backfire and the pair of them hassle the dog to play. One small shelter horrified me by suggesting we get rid of Midnight and take on an older cat that would leave our dog alone. That was not an option, I was staying up most of the night keeping him entertained so the dog could sleep, no way would I just give up on him, he just wanted to play that's all, he couldn't help it and I would happily have kept doing that if it came down to it.

So we looked around and I found a very local rescue (a one woman show so to speak) who was advertising a 4 month old black kitten who had the same name as Midnight's mum and she was entirely black too. The ad said she was timid at first but was very affectionate and that the woman she lived with could no longer keep her due to work. So I called and I was told she was a little older as the ad was old, she was just over 5 months, no problem I figured and I asked if she's okay with other cats and with dogs(explained our situation) and was assured she would be fine with us. So my husband and I went to this woman's flat, fell in love with the kitty and I asked more questions was told that she was actually 6 months, I asked about her background and was told she'd lived with them for 3 months, got on well with the other rescue cats. I asked several times if she was okay with dogs/children and was told yes she'll be fine, she's shy at first but will soon settle. Something didn't feel right and the fact she kept trying to hide should have screamed red flags at me but my husband was smitten with her and we are both suckers for a sob story. So money handed over, papers signed and off home we go (on the way I noticed on one of the papers it said she was estimated to be around 6 months of age, I have no experience with kittens but she was one of the biggest cats I've ever met and I was doubtful she was only 6 months).

We left her alone in a room for a few hours, my husband went to check on her and she was hissing and growling at him from a corner. I went in a little later on and she was fine with me, she came out wanted attention, purring like mad, when my husband tried to come in the room she hissed and hid.

When my daughter got home from school that day we said she could see her but not approach her, my daughter and myself went in the room and the same reaction she was hissing and all puffed up at my daughter. I started to have my doubts about her past then and was feeling a little downhearted about how well it would work out. Later that evening my daughter accidentally opened the door when the dog was nearby and the soppy old girl came waltzing in to see what I was doing, I told her to leave so she started to leave the room but as she did the cat launched at her from across the room, no hissing, no puffing up just full on attack, thankfully the dog was quick enough to get out of the room before the cat got her.

I knew then it wasn't going to work out, it was obvious the cat really didn't like dogs, so I tried to contact the woman we got her from, couldn't get hold of her. I was going to leave the cat alone to settle but she would cry and cry for me so I spent most of the evening locked away with her, when I finally got hold of the woman (around 10 at night) she was very very off with me, told me to keep the cat for at least 2-3 weeks before I make a decision but I stood my ground and said something wasn't right and she would not be happy with us, she hated my husband, hated my daughter, really hated the dog, the only person she got on with was me. Lots of messing about and "I'm not here tomorrow or the next day because of work, so no you can't bring her back", then she calls me a little while later and "reminds" me that the money we paid is non refundable, I was disgusted and said it's not about the money it's about what's best for the cat, suddenly her flatmate would be available to take her back(but I was not to discuss the cat with her at all as she has nothing to do with it).

I spent the night locked away with the cat, cuddling her and crying my eyes out because we couldn't keep her, if we didn't have the dog we would have been willing to work through her fear of my husband etc, but with having a dog it just wasn't fair on her. When we took her back the flatmate revealed something the other woman kept back, the cat was terrified of dogs, a house opposite has dogs and whenever they were in the garden the cat would run from the window and hide. I could not believe it, had we known that we would not have taken her and put her through all the stress when she is so scared of dogs, so I told the flatmate to tell the woman who does the 'rescues' to make sure her next home has no dogs and preferably no children or much older children (the woman had the nerve to call later that evening and ask if we wanted one of the other cats!!)

Anyway my point is I still cry over that cat and wish we could have kept her somehow and she was with us for just a day, I'm almost in tears now writing this out. So to give up a cat because her fur isn't right I'm sorry but that is just awful. It broke our hearts giving that cat up (my husband can't even bare to talk about her) and that was in her best interest not because of her looks.

I really hope you are just a troll and that there isn't really a person out there who is thinking of getting rid of a living, loving creature because she's not as fluffy as hoped.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

MollyMilo said:


> Funniest thread ever!! :lol:


It was the responses that were the true delight of the thread.

Trolls are a pain at the best of time but at least they provide some form of entertainment. Can make the forum more lively and bring more members together. Bonus really.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Jannor said:


> No pics of op's cat yet?


Seriously, were you really expecting any?:skep::lol:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Blackcats said:


> > Trolls are a pain at the best of time but at least they provide some form of entertainment. Can make the forum more lively and bring more members together. Bonus really.
> 
> 
> A good way to look at it!  I hope the OP sees it that way too and feels gratified to have been the source of amusement for us, rather than them sitting back giggling at the hornets nest they stirred up.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

wow i hope this was a troll!

I would love to know which breeder she apparently had the kitten from though!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Seriously, were you really expecting any?:skep::lol:


no, not really


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

MollyMilo said:


> Funniest thread ever!! :lol:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/292349-cat-musculature.html


I've just read this thread and it had me in stitches - thank you, brightened up my day


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Don't really know what to say except the breeder obviously didn't screen you very well as a owner for their much loved kitten.
> *
> She is still a baby at 8 months old, she will continue to grow until 4 years old.*
> 
> ...


I wondered about this - to me, 8 months is still a kitten. I have only ever had moggies, but even they haven't got to full size until 15-18 months, and these forest cats are BIG - I would think they take a good bit longer. Her coat will come in as she matures.

I try not to judge people OP, but TBH, I am absolutely shocked at your attitude to this precious little girl. I hope you don't ever have children - you can't just get rid of them if they don't come up to spec!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Funniest thread ever!! :lol:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/292349-cat-musculature.html


I can't believe I missed that one! Very funny.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Lunabuma said:


> I can't believe I missed that one! Very funny.


Snap, totally missed that one first time round, laughing so hard I am crying, so funny.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Cassies-mum said:


> "Im disappointed because my child has the wrong colored hair, shall i put him/her up for adoption and have another one?"
> Thats how im seeing the original post tbh!


No need to do that, just dye your childs hair lol :nonod:


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm not sure the OP has come back from looking through this thread, but hopefully all these heartfelt replies have changed her mind.
If I paid for a white car and got a black one instead, yes, I'll be annoyed and ask the dealer to change it. But you just can't do that with an animal :nonod:


----------



## katieloo (Feb 9, 2014)

My JRT turned out to have a rough & scruffy looking coat I thought she was going to be smooth coated and smart but you know what you couldn't buy her for a lottery win love is blind cos I just think she is the cutest ever. As for you kitten re-home her where she will be loved for what she is but learn from it and don't get another you just don't love them enough - sorry.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Yep - I wasn't planning on getting a cat the pee'd all over the house and bit me for fun or to make his point, attacked my head if he was in a weird mood, but I chose him, picked him up without meeting him in advance, although if I had I would still have taken him anyway.

Once he was home with us, he knew he was home, he adopted us as much as we did him. It has been hard work and very expensive but he is ours. I chose him and although the offer was there to take him back, there was no way he was going. He would have had no life otherwise, no-one would have taken him with his problems.

He is the most gorgeous cat in the world and he knows he is because I tell him and he knows I mean it.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> I think a black, short haired moggy is the best looking feline on the planet (apart from tigers, that is), and I am not just saying that.


Being the mother of gingers, I have to disagree - but I would still give my eye teeth to be chosen as a mammy by a solid midnight black cat. (However, I was picked first by torties, now by gingers, and wouldn't change a thing . . . )


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

and iam very disappointed..because I got a cat and after five weeksof treatment he is still sick...
and as he was sick before vacs couldnothave been insured..so now I am lumbered with heavty and vhheavier to come vet bills...
Iam very disappointed...



but I love my cat..and cannot bear the thought that tests may reveal incurable illness...



cannot care less if my exotic shorthair will is cream or fawn...though wish to know..



if your cat is healthy consider yourself lucky...wish my poor baby had the scruffiest coat and was well!




PS never have kids....(they never ever turn out the way we want them to!)


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Funniest thread ever!! :lol:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/292349-cat-musculature.html


remember that thread well...know I shouldn't laugh but.....LOL!!!!

As for this one,well...lets just say I married my husband 17 yrs ago and am now thinking of trading him in for a fuller haired,bigger boned version of what he is now.

OP i feel your pain!!!:yesnod:


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

here she is


----------



## KittenNoob (Feb 13, 2014)

sally150 said:


> View attachment 133488
> here she is


She is beautiful. You should be so proud of her not thinking of trading her in.


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

here


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awww she really is beautiful , where you hoping to show her , i personally think she is stunning and looks like a sweet character too 

amazing tail too , she is so lovely


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Crap photo but I can see she is gorgeous. Shame on you.


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you. No I dont intend to show her. she is just a pet and yes she is extremely sweet and gentle.


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

very rude people on here


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

She is gorgeous, as we all knew she would be. I've no idea if she looks the way a "typical" (if there is any such thing) NFC looks at that age, but either way she is lovely in her own right. 

The mind boggles all over again.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

What an absolutely gorgeous little girl she is. You can see she is still a youngster and has a lot of growing still to do, but she is absolutely stunning.


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you very much


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

sally150 said:


> very rude people on here


Why?
Because they dare speak the truth?


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

saying my photo is crap so childish.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sally150 said:


> very rude people on here


Who has been rude to you? You asked a frank question and you got some very frank responses.

If you wanted people to sympathise with you perhaps you would have been better off writing to Watchdog, the forum for dis-satisfied consumers.


----------



## KittenNoob (Feb 13, 2014)

sally150 said:


> View attachment 133489
> here


Personally i think you should spend money on a new carpet not a new cat!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

The only childish comments on this thread are yours. I am now beyond words.


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

I am ready for another battering


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

sally150 said:


> saying my photo is crap so childish.


:lol: I'd think that would be the least of your worries at this point!! It's kind of funny, if you've read through all the messages, that the criticism of your photography skills is what jumps out at you . I think the comment was trying to say that she's really pretty and you can tell that even with an amateur snapshot that has been taken from far above her at an awkward angle. Lord knows, we've had lots of threads on here about how difficult it is to try to catch a really great photo of a kitten or active cat. We all talk about getting 100 blurs to just get one decent shot, or that our black cats usually show up as black blobs. So, really, I don't think any harm was meant--it was more of an around the bend compliment to your cat.

By the bye, she really is very very pretty and her tail is exquisite. If she's sweet and good natured, then why worry about her mane? Just a thought--do you have a safe place to allow her some outside time, like a cat-proofed garden or a cat run? Please don't allow her just to roam if for no other reason than she's a pedigree so subject to theft and no road-sense. But if you can let her out safely, that could make her fur come in thicker in future years as she grows (a little hint I got from a good friend of mine )


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

sally150 said:


> View attachment 133488
> here she is


She's bloody lovely - she has a gorgeous coat and she's a beautiful colour.

I think she should be the one doing the trading in - she can do a lot better than you, believe you me!


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

she is an indoor cat only never let her out. Thank you for the compliment on her looks


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

sally150 said:


> I am ready for another battering


Well you do deserve it. I mean really, you know that, right? No matter, we can all be arses at times. You'll look long and hard to find a cat as beautiful as her though. She's breathtaking:001_wub: What's her name?


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

thats quite amusing lostbear


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless her she is stunning, I would have her in a heartbeat.


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

her name is Keira what do you think


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sally how are you feeling atm , because im sure some of the members who gave you good sensible advice and who know about the breed might be happy to give some more advice if this thread remains open and tries to be impartial , i think the op has said some things and a lot of people are understandably still reacting to but lets try to see how sally feels now but id be surprised if she wants to say anymore with the feel in here atm 

ho are you feeling sally ?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

She's very beautiful and obviously just a baby still. That tail :001_wub: 

I have a 7 month old Siamese and she's no where near fully grown and they mature around 2. Enjoy her babyhood she'll be all grown up in no time


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

sally150 said:


> her name is Keira what do you think


Nice name.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

KittenNoob said:


> Personally i think you should spend money on a new carpet not a new cat!


I nearly said that - then I thought, what if it's a standard cat-lovers carpet, and they all gang up on me and make fun of my curtains LOL 

(I do live in Bad Taste Manor . . . nothing matches because we never have enough money to do a room out in it's entirety, and when I get round to finishing my dream, the manufacturers have stopped making stuff to go with what I've got.)


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Mine are all indoor too, but we're planning a cat run in the future as a few are kind of obsessed with getting out and seeing the world. And I know I'd go instantly grey if we just let them out. 

Anyway, she is gorgeous and I think you might see more fluff next winter on her. I think it sometimes depends on when a kitten was born--if they're still doing the kitten coat when winter approaches, it tends not to be quite so full, but the second winter sometimes it will fluff out. This isn't a scientific opinion, just observation from mine. We've got 4 fluffy mogs of unknown origins and Jezebel seems to get fluffier each year--she just turned 5. Our "kittens' are all just past 2 and I think they're fluffier this year than they were last year. give her time and love, brush her to keep her coat nice, maybe feed her a bit more (raw is wonderful for coats) and I think she'll reward you in ways you never even considered.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Bless her she is stunning, I would have her in a heartbeat.


*Me too!!!!* She looks like an absolute sweetheart :001_tt1:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sally, going to put an offer on the table which ive never done before but I feel is needed to give your girl a lovely home.

What you paid for her, cash, this week, bring her to me.


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

I think I havent appreciated her enough for what she is.
Has I said before you have opened up my eyes to what I have. and done me a favour.
I had extremely high hopes when I got this cat and had a mental picture of what I wanted.
I can undertstand how my post must have come across I am also extremely fussy and I was a bit reckless in how I worded my post but I intend to love her for what she is.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Cassies-mum said:


> "Im disappointed because my child has the wrong colored hair, shall i put him/her up for adoption and have another one?"
> Thats how im seeing the original post tbh!


Oh for crying out loud! Shave the little bleeder's head, paint it purple and just tell everyone at school that he has ringworm - that's what I do with my kids. (Haven't worked out what to do about their sticky-out ears yet, though. Blu-tack isn't strong enough, and when I tried putting a drawing pin in the sides of their heads, they started whinging. Little wusses!* :devil::devil::devil:

* Disclaimer: The children in this post were portrayed by figments of my imagination. No real children were hurt in the making of this post.

However, a real mother was knackered in the raising of my imperfect (but gorgeous, unique and irreplaceable) family :001_tongue:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

And now is your chance to either love her the way she deserves or get your money back.......

whats it to be?

Don't tell me you can now see her potential to be a stunner and your afraid to miss out on a beautiful girl afterall.

I will tell you, I breed maine coons, similar to nfc and if you cant see what I can clearly see then you need a trip to specsavers my dear.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

moggiemum said:


> sally how are you feeling atm , because im sure some of the members who gave you good sensible advice and who know about the breed might be happy to give some more advice if this thread remains open and tries to be impartial , i think the op has said some things and a lot of people are understandably still reacting to but lets try to see how sally feels now but id be surprised if she wants to say anymore with the feel in here atm
> 
> ho are you feeling sally ?


Well said. If all of this is genuine then I think this is the right approach at this stage.

I think everyone (myself included) has understandably been very upset by this thread and have reacted to that. But if Sally has heeded any of the well meant, if sometimes heated, advice that has been given then I'm sure she will find that people will be willing to advise and help her (I'm an newbie but I say this based on the positive experience I've had thus far...)

As someone else said a few posts ago, we can all be a**es sometimes!


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

she was £400


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i ve always loved big big cats and when i got my lovely black moggie kitten i thought he would grow up to be the big big panther , 

well he is ...i mean was very petite and super sleek for a boy cat ,well i got a suprise recently cos i started letting mr 5 bellies greedy guts eat as much as he liked and more before my baby susie moved in , and whatdya know mr super sleek stealthy star has become mr im so clever chunky cat  i mean i pick him up and he just feels like one of wlbsh 's chunky money boys lol, 

i ve always fed him raw and butchers classic and felix sometimes but in 3 wks he has gotten ginormouse , i never ever thought of giving him extras before as he is just so greedy , extra wet/ raw/ hand treats/ and even some goats milk and kitten milk he is like a new man and he swaggers around and flopps even more now , he is 3yrs old and still growing lol 

oops sorry i got a bit carried away there , my point is that you can put extra weight on a cat without them being fat , higher protein food , a few treats etc , not only will it bulk your cat up it will be very good for cats bones and organs and coat condition , but we have to get the balance right isnt that right mr ankhstar  very light supper for you tonight i think


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Cazzer said:


> A lot of people say that wegies are slow in maturing. * However in my experience as an owner of six NFC the cat at 12 months is generally how the cat stays.* I don't think there has been much if any change from 12 months onwards. I think the OP ought to be aware of this. I don't think (if she is) now thinking that my cat could still develop into a bigger cat with an impressive ruff is actually right.
> 
> My bunch are 4 1/2, 3 1/2, and 2 1/2 btw
> 
> Kyrre and Kalle the brothers are very different. Kalle is big boned and heavy and Kyrre is much finer boned. He is quite skinny in comparison but eats as much as his brother


Just as a matter of interest - do male NFCs have a more luxurious mane than females Maybe the OP is expecting something that she couldn't have got from any female cat.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im not interested in money, I know how much nfc cost, what I want is an answer please.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

sally150 said:


> I think I havent appreciated her enough for what she is.
> Has I said before you have opened up my eyes to what I have. and done me a favour.
> I had extremely high hopes when I got this cat and had a mental picture of what I wanted.
> I can undertstand how my post must have come across I am also extremely fussy and I was a bit reckless in how I worded my post but I intend to love her for what she is.


I'm sorry you felt people were rude to you but it was more the case everyone was extremely upset that you wanted to get rid of her based on something very silly.

There are so many wonderful cats in shelters needing homes, alone in cages and for you to say you want to get rid of her will remind people of that and it hurts to be honest.

Your cat is beautiful and she has a lovely coat. She is young don't forget so she will grow in time. She looks perfectly healthy to me.

Think that cats feel things too and appreciate her for how she is now. There is no such thing as a perfect cat, just like people and nobody is truly beautiful either. It doesn't matter. Because wanting her just for how she looks....she is not a medal, a trophy to show off like that.

She is a cat who should have many more happy years with you, making you happy and you making her happy.

Just look at animals living on the streets now, abandoned, alone, and be thankful.


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

Do you see a great example of norwegian catcoonz.
I love mainecoons it was a toss up between a norwegian or mainecoon.


----------



## KittenNoob (Feb 13, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Im not interested in money, I know how much nfc cost, what I want is an answer please.


Hope you get her!!!


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

What a beautiful cat. So many people would feel blessed to have her. I hope you can learn to appreciate her and bring her into your family, rather than just seeing her as an ornament.


----------



## KittenNoob (Feb 13, 2014)

lostbear said:


> I nearly said that - then I thought, what if it's a standard cat-lovers carpet, and they all gang up on me and make fun of my curtains LOL
> 
> (I do live in Bad Taste Manor . . . nothing matches because we never have enough money to do a room out in it's entirety, and when I get round to finishing my dream, the manufacturers have stopped making stuff to go with what I've got.)


Haha i had the same thought after i posted it but it was out there so i just left it haha!


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

I have to keep her it would feel awful to let her go so I intend to love her.
Sorry


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

maisiecat said:


> I have just bought a new sofa but it clashes with my cats, would anyone like to take them off my hands so I can get some that co-ordinate with the room?


That will be harder than you think. You would be amazed at just how many shades of black there are, never mind getting into tortoiseshells, gingers, blues, reds, etc etc etc.

It really would be easier to get a neutral coloured sofa. This would have the added advantage of showing up the hairs from all of your cats, not just the contrastingly coloured ones.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

sally150 said:


> I have to keep her it would feel awful to let her go so I intend to love her.
> Sorry


Sally, have you not loved her until now? Her eyes are quite sad, she knows it


----------



## KittenNoob (Feb 13, 2014)

sally150 said:


> I have to keep her it would feel awful to let her go so I intend to love her.
> Sorry


You cannot make yourself love her, if you don't love her by now looking at that little face you never will!! I love her and its just from a picture!

You should do her a favour and give her to someone who WILL love her! You wouldn't find a better home than from someone from this forum.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

So have you decided to keep her if an MC breeder tells you she sees a great example of an NFC?

I was begining to give you the benefit of the doubt :nonod:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sally, to be honest the first photo I saw of her I fell in love, looks don't matter to me, my offer stands if you wish to sell her I will buy her and love her forever, of course she will be spayed but I would hope the breeder has already done this.

you let me know, anytime you want my offer stands.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

This thread has troll written all over it. Even if it's entirely genuine it still has troll written all over it.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

sally150 said:


> I have to keep her it would feel awful to let her go so I intend to love her.
> Sorry


I really hope you mean that!!!!!! If not then let her go to someone who will worship the ground she walks on... She deserves the same love and devotion that she gives to you


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Sally has she been spayed, I can't remember if you said, but if she hasn't that may help her put a bit of weight on, but 8 months is an odd age where I know my cats went through a gangly stage and I wonder if that is what your cat is doing.

Just appreciate her for who and what she is and love her for who she is and maybe word it differently next time and don't talk about her as if she is an inanimate object like a car or handbag, she is a living breathing life with a soul so treat and talk about her with the respect she deserves.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

sally150 said:


> I have to keep her it would feel awful to let her go so I intend to love her.
> Sorry


What's Keira like, Sally? (Beautiful name, by the way) What's her personality like, is she cuddly, loving, playful, clever, cunning...? All cats have little idiosyncrasies and things that make them unique, it might be that by focusing on her character and interacting with her more, your bond will strengthen and you'll wonder how you ever considered giving her up. And I also want to say that I respect you for posting photos and sticking around in the face of all the criticism- that took courage.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sally150 said:


> I have to keep her it would feel awful to let her go so I intend to love her.
> Sorry


sorry I think you have mis written your post.

It should read you love her and will always love her, not you intend to love her.

I intend to go shopping, I never intend to love my pets, they are loved no matter what.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

KittenNoob said:


> *You cannot make yourself love her, if you don't love her by now looking at that little face you never will!! I love her and its just from a picture!
> *
> You should do her a favour and give her to someone who WILL love her! You wouldn't find a better home than from someone from this forum.


Blimey - I was going to say that as well! Are we sharing a braincell or something?

BTW - if you are in my head, you will be sorry. The stuff that goes on in there is nobody's business . . . :hand:


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

I dont want to get your hopes up as I dont think if it came to it that I could part with her.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

sally150 said:


> I have to keep her it would feel awful to let her go so I intend to love her.
> Sorry


You don't HAVE to keep her.
Catcoonz has offered to buy her off you and give her a home where she will be loved - truly loved - irrespective of how well she turns out. Your girl doesn't look happy, she knows you are not satisfied with her. A cat needs to be loved, even adored.

Can you truly say you will worship the ground she walks on?
If not, please, PLEASE take Catcoonz up on her offer. That little girl deserves to be engulfed in love and adoration. If you cannot feel that overwhelming desire to hug and cuddle her and make her happy overtake you every time you look at her, please give her up to someone who will.


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you eygytian sorry if I spelt that wrong.
Oh and yes it should say that I do love her and I do really.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

sally150 said:


> I dont want to get your hopes up as I dont think if it came to it that I could part with her.


I'm glad you've changed your mind and will learn to appreciate her. Stop having high hopes and you'll love her and will wonder why you ever thought this in the first place.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sally, if you decide to sell her please give me first choice, I would promise to keep her forever, love her, give her everything she needed, would also send you photo's as he grows.

Can I just ask one question, what do you feed her.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

sally150 said:


> I dont want to get your hopes up as I dont think if it came to it that I could part with her.


What, not now that someone has said she has potential?

You don't think, if it came to it, you could part with her?

I know 100%, I absolutely couldn't _choose_ to be parted from any of mine - it wouldn't even cross my mind - I feel sorry for your cats to be honest


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sally150 said:


> Thank you eygytian sorry if I spelt that wrong.
> Oh and yes it should say that I do love her and I do really.


blimey woman, now you love her, in all of 5 minutes you intended to love her and now you do.

If you now intend to keep her would you like help on feeding and care for her, yes I can see a stunning adult, she will be beautiful.

I have bred before an ugly duckling, sold as a pet, regret now as he turned out to be the best of the litter, far too late for me to change my mind as his new owners loved him the moment they set eyes on him.

so basically yes I do see a very beautiful girl, who you should love, get the food and coat care right and you will love her as much as we do just by a photo.

Maybe it took me to say I wanted her for you to realise just what you have, maybe I will be a lucky owner, who knows but I do know one thing, this forum will help you so I hope you stay.


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

Kiera is a little timid with strangers but once she gets to know you she is very charming if a little demanding mostly for food.
She is very gentle and loves to lick you she is great with my dog she always wants to snuggle up to him.
She can be playful and loves nothing more than for you to get the teaser out and play with her and she cant half jump high.
She amuses me with her silent meows she talks to you and no sound comes out. She is a proper little girl and a sweetie pie.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

sally150 said:


> Kiera is a little timid with strangers but once she gets to know you she is very charming if a little demanding mostly for food.
> She is very gentle and loves to lick you she is great with my dog she always wants to snuggle up to him.
> She can be playful and loves nothing more than for you to get the teaser out and play with her and she cant half jump high.
> She amuses me with her silent meows she talks to you and no sound comes out. She is a proper little girl and a sweetie pie.


And you could even THINK about parting with this little treasure?

You are either very stupid, very selfish . . . or huddled under a bridge somewhere, sniggering.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

sally150 said:


> Kiera is a little timid with strangers but once she gets to know you she is very charming if a little demanding mostly for food.
> She is very gentle and loves to lick you she is great with my dog she always wants to snuggle up to him.
> She can be playful and loves nothing more than for you to get the teaser out and play with her and she cant half jump high.
> She amuses me with her silent meows she talks to you and no sound comes out. She is a proper little girl and a sweetie pie.


See this is how you should talk about her all the time, screw whether she has a big ruff or not, she sounds a delight and you should thank your lucky stars that you get to wait on her hand and foot every day as every good cat slave should do


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

Maybe I will go with stupid


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

sally150 said:


> Thank you eygytian sorry if I spelt that wrong.
> Oh and yes it should say that I do love her and I do really.


No problem. Now I'd recommend getting off the forum for a bit, going and finding Keira and giving her a cuddle and a stroke, sing her a song, give her a compliment, tell her what a fine lady cat she is. Even if it feels odd - in fact, especially if it feels strange. It's a good way to express the love you have for her


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> Can you truly say you will worship the ground she walks on?
> If not, please, PLEASE take Catcoonz up on her offer. That little girl deserves to be engulfed in love and adoration. If you cannot feel that overwhelming desire to hug and cuddle her and make her happy overtake you every time you look at her, please give her up to someone who will.


That made me well up. Bree is sitting next to me and when I read that I just wanted to cuddle her. She looked at me as if to say "Hey, I'll let you know when I want a cuddle". And you know what? That's the point. She knows if she wants a cuddle, she'll get one.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sally150 said:


> Maybe I will go with stupid


At least we agree with something.

What area are you.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Its a bit sad that you are all badgering this woman to give the cat up to someone else when she is genuinely reaching out for help. She never said she didn't love her, just that the cat was not what she had expected. Im sure everyone can relate to that in someway, and even tho the way in how she went about her first post was superficial now she is trying to do her best people should be supportive. It seems on forums people are quick to jump on the bandwagon a have a go at people they don't even know, but not one of you can tell me you are perfect and have never made a mistake or thought or said something that you really shouldn't.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I have two truly magnificent NFCs and I think your girl is beautiful  I would be extremely proud if she was mine


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

That was my feeling Amelia


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> Its a bit sad that you are all badgering this woman to give the cat up to someone else when she is genuinely reaching out for help. She never said she didn't love her, just that the cat was not what she had expected. Im sure everyone can relate to that in someway, and even tho the way in how she went about her first post was superficial now she is trying to do her best people should be supportive. It seems on forums people are quick to jump on the bandwagon a have a go at people they don't even know, but* not one of you can tell me you are perfect* and have never made a mistake or thought or said something that you really shouldn't.


If I was just a bit more modest, I would be perfect.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

There are reasons behind the posts, you need to read behind the lines.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

sally150 said:


> I think I havent appreciated her enough for what she is.
> Has I said before you have opened up my eyes to what I have. and done me a favour.
> I had extremely high hopes when I got this cat and had a mental picture of what I wanted.
> I can undertstand how my post must have come across I am also extremely fussy and I was a bit reckless in how I worded my post but I intend to love her for what she is.


Am I the only person to have read this post on page 19? Because there are 3 more pages of ripping Sally to shreds, no likes, no quotes, no comments. I for one am going to take this post as genuine.

Sally,

Yes your initial post came across very judgemental and I don't remember my exact reply but I do remember saying please don't ever have children. I am not going to apologise for what I said then because it's still the way I feel about what you had said up till then. I was horrified that anyone could think of getting rid of an animal because it hadn't developed into the hoped-for stunner.

I do hope this is genuine and heartfelt, not because lots of people have protested that she is very beautiful and may yet develop into the beauty you're hoping for, but because you have genuinely remembered that she is a living, breathing, loving - and sad - animal.

I say sad because what strikes me in those pictures is that she seems to be suspicious of you. It almost looks as though there has been a problem between the two of you in the time she's been with you. I may be wrong, a picture is only a snapshot of one moment. I've seen that look before and it was in the eyes of an 18 month old rescue boy who didn't stay with us long. He was simply not happy with us. We never clicked. One night, he just left.

Please look deep into your heart and be honest with yourself about Keira. Never mind her looks, if you and Keira don't love each other, perhaps it is best for you to go your separate ways. But if you really do feel a wave of love for her now you've realised looks do not matter, please give her the 100% that this little girl deserves. For WHO she is, not what she is.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

sally150 said:


> I think I havent appreciated her enough for what she is.
> Has I said before you have opened up my eyes to what I have. and done me a favour.
> I had extremely high hopes when I got this cat and had a mental picture of what I wanted.
> I can undertstand how my post must have come across I am also extremely fussy and I was a bit reckless in how I worded my post but I intend to love her for what she is.


you can never tell exactly what any kitten will look like fully grown, my Cookie was grey and quite fluffy when i got her, shes a very sleek pure black beauty now, i think you expected too much and have blamed the cat because she isnt what you expectd when in fact she is gorgeous and quite honestly if you dont love her by now you dont deserve her, ive loved all my cats instantly...and yes people including me have been quite harsh ....and it really surprises me people havent been harsher.

This is a place for cat lovers, who love their cats unconditionally, no matter how they look, i have never been disappointed in my cats, annoyed and frustrated yes, especially the time many years ago when my answer machine message was re-recored at 3am and i didnt realise for 2 weeks it had me saying dont wee on the answer machine, dont wee on the answer machine, get off the answer machine...lol, and yep he wee'd on the answer machine.
Your cats should bring you joy, love and happiness not disappointment,
If you honestly cant love her for what she is and give her the love and life she deserves then let her go to someone who will give her an amazing life...but i honestly dont think any cat will like up to the image you have in your head.


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

sally150 said:


> Kiera is a little timid with strangers but once she gets to know you she is very charming if a little demanding mostly for food.
> She is very gentle and loves to lick you she is great with my dog she always wants to snuggle up to him.
> She can be playful and loves nothing more than for you to get the teaser out and play with her and she cant half jump high.
> She amuses me with her silent meows she talks to you and no sound comes out. She is a proper little girl and a sweetie pie.


Oh, she sounds so lovely! My friend's cat is obsessed with my chin, he loves to nibble and lick my chin (ahem, the cat, that is.) My own two cats wouldn't be seen dead licking me, I must just taste too disgusting to them. They have just ruined their new toy after 5 mins, it was a mouse on a rod with string, and Simba chewed straight through the string and then Tiny ran away with the mouse, bother the pair of them.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> Its a bit sad that you are all badgering this woman to give the cat up to someone else when she is genuinely reaching out for help. She never said she didn't love her, just that the cat was not what she had expected. Im sure everyone can relate to that in someway, and even tho the way in how she went about her first post was superficial now she is trying to do her best people should be supportive. It seems on forums people are quick to jump on the bandwagon a have a go at people they don't even know, but not one of you can tell me you are perfect and have never made a mistake or thought or said something that you really shouldn't.


Wanted to rep you but have to share the love.

I completely agree. In fact the badgering and almost forcing onto the OP was beginning to make me feel uneasy. OP, do not give our where you live if you do not want to or any personal information.

Now, I am not defending the OP's comments but we do all make mistakes and we can learn from them. (I did) People can change and this forum needs to guide people into the right choices and help them along the way.

The OP has read all the comments and has expressed how upset she now feels with her own thoughts. A wake up call is working guys and she can clearly see how passionate everyone is on this.

Perhaps the OP has always loved her kitten, just didn't realise how much until the words sunk in.

OP, go give your baby girl a nice cuddle and appreciate her for how she is, not what she looks like.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sally, let me tell you this.

My cat wakes me up at 3am to play with her mouse, she has a thing of finding spiders in the bathroom and bringing them to me, normally on my bed and im scared of spiders, when I refuse to play with that spider she bashes me on the head.

She will be sick in my slippers, she will want a cuddle just as im going out so I look like a cat covered in fur, she pinches my dinner especially lamb chops so I end up with a marmite sandwich.


She is annoying at times, but I LOVE her, unconditionally, she is part of my life and every morning when I wake up I know no matter how shite my day is she loves me for who I am, that's the love of cats, doesn't matter they love you and deserve that unconditional love back.

Now are you going to keep her and would you like any help.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

ForeverHome said:


> Am I the only person to have read this post on page 19? Because there are 3 more pages of ripping Sally to shreds, no likes, no quotes, no comments. I for one am going to take this post as genuine.


I think there have been a lot of posts coming through on this thread and it is hard to keep up with all of them, but yes, if there is genuine feeling here then we should all recognise that. I do genuinely hope that something good will come out of this thread and Sally will realise how lucky she is and love this wee girl the way she deserves. Although some people may think some of the things that have been said here are harsh, this thread has been going for most of the weekend and I think the reason most people have been responding is because they care



LostSoul said:


> y i have never been disappointed in my cats, annoyed and frustrated yes, especially the time many years ago when my answer machine message was re-recored at 3am and i didnt realise for 2 weeks it had me saying dont wee on the answer machine, dont wee on the answer machine, get off the answer machine...lol, and yep he wee'd on the answer machine.


I almost wee'd myself reading this - cheered up both my Sunday, and this thread!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> Oh, she sounds so lovely! My friend's cat is obsessed with my chin, he loves to nibble and lick my chin (ahem, the cat, that is.) My own two cats wouldn't be seen dead licking me, I must just taste too disgusting to them. They have just ruined their new toy after 5 mins, it was a mouse on a rod with string, and Simba chewed straight through the string and then Tiny ran away with the mouse, bother the pair of them.


Alfie did this once :lol: I came home one day and found the rod upstairs and the the mouse/feather down :lol:

Still loved him


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

We are not badgering her to give up her cat, we are trying to make sure the cat will have the loving home she deserves.

What Sally really needs to do is stop thinking rationally and get down into her deepest emotional self, and discover if she can love this cat with all her heart and soul. If she can bond with Keira in that way, things will be all right between them. But _for the sake of the cat_ she must be very sure of her feelings. 
She was ready to give her up and buy a male kitten with better looks, so she will need to do some soul searching to see if her sudden appreciation for Keira comes from the fact that others obviously find her desirable, or whether she has stopped reasoning and finally started listening to her heart.....

So even if it may sound harsh, she needs to be very sure she wants this commitment for the next 15, maybe 20 years and make her girl happy. If she is being swayed to keeping her by our opinion, who says she may not be swayed back to her previous opinion?
Only she can answer that, by being brutally honest with herself.

And I truly hope they will live happily ever after!!!!!


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

okay well thank you for the comments. That post about keira looking sad is going to stick in my mind now and I am going to keep thinking about it over and over in my head is she happy with me or not that comment has unsettled me.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> We are not badgering her to give up her cat, we are trying to make sure the cat will have the loving home she deserves.
> 
> What Sally really needs to do is stop thinking rationally and get down into her deepest emotional self, and discover if she can love this cat with all her heart and soul. If she can bond with Keira in that way, things will be all right between them. But _for the sake of the cat_ she must be very sure of her feelings.
> *She was ready to give her up and buy a male kitten with better looks*, so she will need to do some soul searching to see if her sudden appreciation for Keira comes from the fact that others obviously find her desirable, or whether she has stopped reasoning and finally started listening to her heart.....
> ...


i agree however i don't think she was ready as there is a big difference between saying something and doing it. i think from the posts she has made about Keira it is clear there is a small bond there, and i'm sure in a bit of time that bond can flourish.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> We are not badgering her to give up her cat, we are trying to make sure the cat will have the loving home she deserves.
> 
> What Sally really needs to do is stop thinking rationally and get down into her deepest emotional self, and discover if she can love this cat with all her heart and soul. If she can bond with Keira in that way, things will be all right between them. But _for the sake of the cat_ she must be very sure of her feelings.
> She was ready to give her up and buy a male kitten with better looks, so she will need to do some soul searching to see if her sudden appreciation for Keira comes from the fact that others obviously find her desirable, or whether she has stopped reasoning and finally started listening to her heart.....
> ...


Well it did to me because it seemed nobody wanted to try and give her a chance and help even though she has clearly said how upset she feels about the whole thing.

Of course, if she does realise it simply cannot be then she can come on here and get in touch with CC if she so wishes. That is her choice.

I am sure if she really does not want the kitten she will rehome her like she planed to. She won't keep the kitten if she cannot love it as that is cruel.

She's taken on board what we have said so I just think now she should stay on the forum, get as much advice and help as she needs and keep us all up to date.

I just don't want the OP rushing into anything and realising she made the biggest mistake of her life and should have taken a step back.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My posts are not to badger to get this kitten, the reason behind my posts was for Sally to dig deep into her heart, after all the saying goes you don't know what you had until you lose it.

I hope Sally knows I was trying to make her really think, of course she wont part with this girl, the right food fed gives her potential to hopefully be something to be proud of.


Sally, you go and give your beautiful kitten a cuddle, I do think you love her but maybe have seen different pedigree lines, she is young only a baby, she has so much love to give you and yes I can see how she will be at 4 years old and if I had her she would be my pride and joy.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

sally150 said:


> okay well thank you for the comments. That post about keira looking sad is going to stick in my mind now and I am going to keep thinking about it over and over in my head is she happy with me or not that comment has unsettled me.


I don't see it myself, she looks like she is shy and isn't keen on having her picture taken, if you treat her well and feed and play with her and provide her with the best that you can and you know that then don't pay attention to one comment on the internet, how is you moggy cat with you, do you have doubts about them being happy with you as I presume you treat them the same.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sally150 said:


> okay well thank you for the comments. That post about keira looking sad is going to stick in my mind now and I am going to keep thinking about it over and over in my head is she happy with me or not that comment has unsettled me.


Sally, I think maybe this is exactly what it boils down to. In the end, you both have to be happy with each other. That's not to say that if things aren't that way now, they can't be in the future. But you have to be prepared to try your utmost to make that happen.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sally150 said:


> okay well thank you for the comments. That post about keira looking sad is going to stick in my mind now and I am going to keep thinking about it over and over in my head is she happy with me or not that comment has unsettled me.


But hunni, you can change the sad looks in her eyes, don't dwell on that, spend time cuddling and playing with her, I know one day you will thank me for being harsh with you, you cant see it now but you will hun, give it time.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

sally150 said:


> okay well thank you for the comments. That post about keira looking sad is going to stick in my mind now and I am going to keep thinking about it over and over in my head is she happy with me or not that comment has unsettled me.


Just spend lots of time with her, interact with her, observe her, let _her _tell you what she likes and when she likes it...... You will be able to tell if she is happy, and what you can do to make her happy. She may be looking unhappy because she doesn't like the flashlight or the sound of the camera.....

The pictures show a single moment in time. You can observe her all the time, so you will be able to assess her moods and feelings over time. If you look for the Cat Mojo videos by Jackson Galaxy on Youtube, you can learn so much about understanding cats.... I have had cats most of my life and pride myself on understanding them very well, but I still learn lots from Jackson.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

ForeverHome said:


> Am I the only person to have read this post on page 19?


Yes _I _did. It mad me sad.



sally150 said:


> I think I havent appreciated her enough for what she is.
> Has I said before you have opened up my eyes to what I have. and done me a favour.
> I had extremely high hopes when I got this cat and had a mental picture of what I wanted.
> I can undertstand how my post must have come across I am also extremely fussy and I was a bit reckless in how I worded my post but I intend to love her for what she is.


To _me_, that post said she has been disappointed with her kitten for a minimum of 5 months, as she hasn't appreciated her for who she is. Now other people have said how gorgeous she is, she might start to be _less_ disappointed. This poor kitten hasn't lived up to some imaginary perfect cat in the OPs head, and now it has been pointed out that the kitten has potential the OP has decided to try and love her! How you _intend_ to love something, I don't know!



ForeverHome said:


> I do hope this is genuine and heartfelt, not because lots of people have protested that she is very beautiful and may yet develop into the beauty you're hoping for, but because you have genuinely remembered that she is a living, breathing, loving - and *sad* - animal.


I hope so too, because that is a very sad looking kitten 



ForeverHome said:


> Please look deep into your heart and be honest with yourself about Keira. Never mind her looks, if you and Keira don't love each other, perhaps it is best for you to go your separate ways. But if you really do feel a wave of love for her now you've realised looks do not matter, please give her the 100% that this little girl deserves. For WHO she is, not what she is.


I am just very concerned, that the 'wave of love' might have been discovered because others (breeders included) have said that she is a gorgeous cat with a lot of potential.


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

Sally, she is beautiful :001_wub:

I do hope you decide to keep her? We (speaking collectively as a member of this forum) are here to help give advice if you ever need help.

I can understand that this thread has been quite heated, that is because we are all cat/animal lovers and reading the original post it sounded like you wanted to get rid of her.

Catoonz has an open ended offer for you if you decide you can't have your lovely little girl, so please keep this in mind.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

sally150 said:


> okay well thank you for the comments. That post about keira looking sad is going to stick in my mind now and I am going to keep thinking about it over and over in my head is she happy with me or not that comment has unsettled me.


Just be honest with yourself Sally, none of us can see what's in your heart or Keira's. What I sense and I hope I'm right, is that she can feel something's not been right, and if that barrier truly is down now and your heart is wide open to her, she will be a very happy girl. Animals are so incredibly forgiving, if you open your heart to her, very soon she will have forgotten that she ever felt uncomfortable. It would have different if you had ever hurt her, they don't forget that easily, but if you just couldn't give her an open heart because you've been focused on the outside of her, as soon as your heart is open, she will start to respond.

How is your relationship with your other cat?


----------



## jessahh (Dec 24, 2013)

How could you even think about getting rid of her cause she doesnt reach your expectations, id never dream or even think about selling my kitten, i love my cat no matter what, the vet told me he was going be a big cat and not once did i think oh god ill have sell him, no cause i love him no matter how big he is or what he looks like, i put him first no matter what if i go the shop i think ill go get freddie a toy he has a kid toy box full of toys, so to me yes i think this cat deserves someone who loves her cause you clearly dont for even considering getting rid of her and saying your disappointed with her then shame on you!!!


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

I have never said that I didnt like her of course I do always have.
She will be well looked after with plenty of love so please dont worry about her.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sally, now we have that out the way would you like advise of feeding the bigger breed of cat?

I think everybody here will advise you with anything you need.


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

My other cat is a big black fluffy male.
He is a proper lap cat and will quite happily spend all night on my lap.


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

yes I would catcoonz.
Whats good for fatttening her up


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

At the moment she is on whiskers wet kitten food and go cat dried food.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

your girl will also be a big fluffy cat who will enjoy sleeping on your lap, you just need to put the effort in now whilst she is still a kitten.

If you don't require any advise on feeding or anything else, I will say goodnight to this thread, I am always available to help if you need it.

Now I have to go and rub my pregnant cats belly for the 5th night.


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

thats the go cat ktten dried food


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sally150 said:


> At the moment she is on whiskers wet kitten food and go cat dried food.


that's a no no hun, you wont get a big adult feeding that.

Would you consider changing her food.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

sally150 said:


> My other cat is a big black fluffy male.
> He is a proper lap cat and will quite happily spend all night on my lap.


Wow two big fluffy cats, must be a battle with the fur! I find it in the oven , the fridge, clothes that have never been out of the wardrobe, everywhere!! And that's just one! Do the pair of them get on all right together?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

sally150 said:


> I have never said that I didnt like her of course I do always have.
> She will be well looked after with plenty of love so please dont worry about her.


Oh well, as long as you 'like' her......

I really 'like' this picture - do you?


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

what food is best for a good strong healthy cat


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

sally150 said:


> what food is best for a good strong healthy cat


Check out zooplus. Many members buy food from there and suggest them.

Cut dry food too. Most people also suggest that or cut the intake your cat hasof it. Dry food can cause health problems I am told.

There is also the option of raw but best ask members who do this if you're interested in hearing about it.


----------



## sally150 (Feb 15, 2014)

Okay I am saying goodnight.
I will be back for any updates on Tuesday as I am working double shifts at work from tomorrow.
Bye for now.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sally - just to say we have given you a hard time - and it must be difficult for you to make a decision. She is the same cat, and you have the same disappointment in her that you did before.

If you did decide that she wasn't the cat you had in your heart, and allowed Catcoonz to give her a loving and permanent home, we would all understand and admire you for being able to face up to it (And I'm sure CC would keep you updated so you knew how she had settled). Perhaps then you could think about whether you needed another cat at all, or if your big black lap cat is enough for you.

Whatever you decide, think of Keira, remember that a loving home has been offered, and that it can all be done by PM if you don't want your business public, and do what is best for Keira.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

would you consider raw feeding nutriment, you will get a lot of advise on feeding.

Many don't agree with dry feed, so you will get a mixture of advise but this is what I feed my kittens.

Nutriment raw, as much as they eat, they are growing and have so much to grow in 4years. 

Royal canin kitten biscuits, carney kitten, bozita.

The best advise I will give is wet is a must as females can get cystitis.

I do strongly recommend the raw feeding, its as nature intended, she will have a glossy coat, easier to groom, less mats and generally be a much healthier cat.

As I said feeding is different for everybody so read all the advise and try, if you need me I am here for you ok.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

How much food are you feeding her because at 8 months (still don't know if she is spayed or not) she is still classed as a kitten and therefore should be eating as much as she wants really, CC I will have to disagree that you can't grow a cat up to be big on Whiskas


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok happy to be put right on whiskas.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> Ok happy to be put right on whiskas.


My beef with Whiskas is that it's got the magic "various sugars" on the label :nono:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So that's where the zoom juice comes from sugar in whiskas and not me.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

MontyMaude said:


> How much food are you feeding her because at 8 months (still don't know if she is spayed or not) she is still classed as a kitten and therefore should be eating as much as she wants really, CC I will have to disagree that you can't grow a cat up to be big on Whiskas


Actually I will agree with CC..... in the days before Iams, Eukanuba and more modern cat foods were available, good breeders fed a lot of cooked chicken, raw beef, and other non commercial foods alongside canned foods such as Whiskas. There was a huge difference in the build and weight of cats fed that way, versus those fed solely on the available commercial foods at the time.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

ForeverHome said:


> My beef with Whiskas is that it's got the magic "various sugars" on the label :nono:


It's not the best food out there but it fulfils a purpose and the one positive is that it's better than dry food :thumbsup:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Chicken is great, had a skinny boy in rescue gave him chicken and boom now gained 4kg's.

Must admit I am new to raw feeding but that's only due to having Margo, she is now huge and at 6 months old weighs 4.2kg's.

Sally, have a read in health section so much info for you.

Hugs to your kittie and I hope it all works out for you both.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

MontyMaude said:


> It's not the best food out there but it fulfils a purpose and the one positive is that it's better than dry food :thumbsup:


Possibly, now we know the downside of dry food.

But consider this - when I started breeding in the mid 1980s, all we had was Whiskas, Felix, Kattomeat, or GoCat. My mentor and all the other breeders I knew barely used those foods, although at every cat show the Whiskas artic lorry would turn up in the car park, and other exhibitors would be buying pallet loads to take home.

I didn't feed it as I discovered early on that my queen couldn't tolerate any cat food which had 'vegetable derivatives' in it. Luckily back then, Felix and Kattomeat had none of that in. But raising a litter was different, they were fed on masses of cooked chicken, and other nonicommercial foods, it was what people did, or I would have ended up with some very poor kittens, and Mum even more skinny than was expected after lactation.

Then came Iams, and the difference was astounding, free feed your girl with that and wean the kittens onto it, and you had strong sturdy kittens and a queen that kept better condition.

Note that "kitten food" wasn't on the market then either.

I am glad that the emphasis on canned food has declined.  My last litter were weaned into raw, with a raw fed mum, who kept her condition, and I had a vet disbelieving they were so big and well built at 10 weeks old.... and they were moggies, from a lightly-built mother who had been raised exclusively on canned cat food, as her mother had been before her.


----------



## sante (Oct 4, 2013)

Morning Sally,

I see you are now seeking advice about food on the same thread that is very heated about your first post. Can I please make a suggestion, seeing as you have decided to keep your cat just put this on this thread and let the thread run: *"I have decided to keep Keira and I am now seeking advice from other forum members. I am sorry if this thread upset some members."* Members will eventually give up posting on this thread 

If you are seeking advice on feeding Keira open a new thread in the correct section of the forum (not in cat chat) and I am sure then lots of people including me will give you some excellent advice. Please open a new thread regarding feeding your cat.

I am going to give you a green blob simply because you have decided to keep Keira


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

sally150 said:


> very rude people on here


Perhaps, but that is because we are all passionate about animals and really prefer them to people. If you come here saying you want to trade your pet in or sell her because she doesn't look right, I'm afraid we get a bit heated.

Your cat is beautiful.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I am going to close this now. Sally, please start a new thread in cat health and nutrition to seek advice about feeding. 

Can I just ask that members give advice on that thread and not drag up the arguments on this one? Thank you.


----------

